# こだわり



## katzuhiko minohara corona

「こだわり」の意味を教えて下さい。

会話の文脈からなんとなく意味合いをつかんだけれど、日本語が出身の人から教えてもらいたいです。

私なりに、捉えた意味合いは、
いろいろある中で、そのやり方、その物が、とくに、自分のわがままの好みである。
食べ物の材料を選ぶ時、質のいいものを選んで作る見たいな。

出来れば、スペイン語の語彙で言ってほしいのです。
もし、英語の単語で言われましたら、そこから、スペイン語の辞書で引きます。

「こだわり」は何ですか？


----------



## Quequeda

説明されている通りで正しく捉えているように思いますが、「こだわり」をスペイン語で言おうとすると、次のような表現が思い浮かびます。

preferencia personal
gusto idiosincrásico
predilección


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

すごい！　　初めて返事がスペイン語で帰ってきました。
自分で、考え出したのですか？　　
辞書から引いたのですか？


----------



## Quequeda

辞書にはあまりいいのが書いてなかったので自分で考えましたよ。


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

今日、ちょうどコンビニで「こだわり」をまた見かけました。

「*こだわり*のおにぎり」て書いていました。

これは、どの様にスペイン語か英語に訳しますか？


----------



## almostfreebird

こだわる has several meanings depending on context; to be obsessive, worry about, be particular about, stick to~, .
http://dic.yahoo.co.jp/dsearch?enc=UTF-8&p=こだわる&dtype=3&dname=2na&stype=0&pagenum=1&index=01526100


こだわりのおにぎり means special おにぎり, they made the おにぎり　sticking to their way of making.


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

書き込み＃６で紹介してくれたヤフーの翻訳は参考に成りますが、

今日また、会話で「拘り」を聞きました、どの様に訳しますか？　（スペイン語、英語）

夜の照明設置に*拘り*がある。
自動車の設計に*拘り*がある。
*拘りの*バリスタ。　a special barista?


----------



## almostfreebird

katzuhiko minohara corona said:


> 拘りのバリスタ。　a special barista?



If "バリスタ" was something to eat or drink and you found the phrase in a convenience store, yes, it means special "バリスタ" just like special おにぎり.

Otherwise you could figure it out. you seem to be very good at handling and playing Japanese.

By the way, usually 拘り is written in hiragana form like this: こだわり


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

バリスタはこの場合、コーヒーを作る職人の事です。
バリスタは人です。　食べ物ではない。　だから、ちょっととまどっています。

コマーシャルで聞きました、その言葉を換えて言います。
*拘りの*寿司職人（パティシエ、バリスタ）

夜の照明設置に*拘り*がある。
はラジオで、東京のどこかで冬の季節限定の夜景の飾りで聞きました。

自動車の設計に*拘り*がある。
エコカーの設計に関してのインタビューで聞きました。

それぞれ、文脈が違うので、翻訳する時、違うかと思いますが、
意味をちゃんとつかんでいるのは日本人だと思いますので、
どの様に解決するのかに興味を持っています。　

次を、スペイン語か英語でどの様に言いますか、*赤字*の部分だけに興味があります。

*拘りの*寿司職人（パティシエ、バリスタ）
自動車の設計に*拘り*がある。
夜の照明設置に*拘り*がある。


----------



## mikun

Hi,
なんだろうね。普通の人なら価格、手間、出来上がりなどを考えて行わないような方法を続けることかな？
例えばお酒は吟醸酒なら同じようにおいしいと思うけど南魚沼群のこしひかりを60％精米して作った○○社の吟醸酒しか飲まないというようなことでしょうか？　英語だと
personal preference位でどうでしょうか？


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

personal preference 「好み」ですか？　ｍｍｍ,,　

私は、個人的な観察ですが、なんとなく、違うような感じがするのです、気のせいかな？
この言葉を聞くたびに、
「好み」「わがまま」　personal preference　より
「丁寧さ、注意さ、仕上げさ」　perfection level　にマニアック的であるなように聞こえるのです。

どうでしょうか？


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

書き込み＃６　「スペシャル」「特別の」　に基づいて、思いましたが、

「こだわりの」　にはパーフェクト、完璧、１０点満点、の意味はこもっていますか？

こだわりのおにぎり、

このおにぎりは、これ以上、改善が出来ない、仕上げには満足感がばっちり、見たいな意味で。
スペイン語で言うと、impecable な意味はありますか？


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

ローソン内で流れているコマーシャルで「拘り」を聞きました。

*こだわりの*おいしさ。

スペシャルなおいしさ？　　特別においしい？


----------



## almostfreebird

katzuhiko minohara corona, あなたは何かにこだわっていますね。(You're obsessed with something.)

I don't know what it is, 

but I'm sure you're twisted.


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

私なりの翻訳です。

スペイン語です。

こだわり

1.- 注意深く作るの意味で
meticulosidades (meticulous care)
cuidados (attention to details)

こだわりのおいしさ
sabor hecho con cuidados.
taste made with attention to details.

2.- 好み
gusto
pereferencia
predilección

3.-　頑固さ
insistencia

満足のいく翻訳が浮かんだら、書き直します。　とりあえず。


----------



## almostfreebird

katzuhiko minohara corona, I hope you don't commit a serious crime in real life.


----------



## Strutter

>>katzuhiko

なにか、二つ三つほど、こだわりを使った例文を作ってみてくれませんか？例えば、

その日本庭園は多くの特徴を持っており、その一つ一つに、職人たちのこだわりがこめられている。

これぐらいの長さの文を。要は、こだわりのおにぎり、の様な短い文では無くて、ある程度の長さを持った文です。


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

教えてくれたい気持ちはわかりました。感謝します。

例文は、また、どこかで、聞いた時に、そのまま引用して聞きます。
私が例文を作ると答えは自分で知っています。　ずるに成ります。
誰かの会話で、ある程度の長さを持った文だと、文脈で意味は捉える事は簡単です。

しかし、たまに、
メニュー、コマーシャルのスローガン、値札、等に
こだわりを使っている場合があります、その時、文章は短いです。
その、文章を見つけたらまた聞きます。


----------



## Strutter

キャッチラインっぽく（言いかえれば、あえて含みを持つように）いくつか作ってみました。なんとなくの意味わかりますか？

千年のこだわり
はるかなこだわりへ
こだわりと真理の融合
こだわりの体現を求めて

テキトーに僕が作っただけなんで、あまり深く考えないでくださいね！


----------

